# New times today, [email protected]



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

thats right [email protected] it only took me a tast pipe and 12psi wit hrace gas. i had to let off of it in 1st to keep wheelhop/spinning down. 

Brian


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Congrats.. welcome to the 13's. Its a good feeling isn't it!?!


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

yes it is nice, but i want to go faster. the track was horrible, and i was stuck in the 14.4-6 for the longest time. then came the 14.0, then the 13.9, then i missed 3rd, then i didnt care and went home. time for some slicks and cams.

Brian


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

guess they didnt like me posting in the turbo section, ol well

Brian


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

nice times? what 60 ft and tires are you running? MPH seems a little too high for that time! 

Ben


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

my 60ft was a 2.21 on street tires. i will have to find the slip and i will post it.

Brian


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i believe him. i saw a b13 run a 15.xx @ 100 somethin friday night. my boy was running 15's and 14's @ 98 and 100 mph. no one got traction, except those with slicks.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i did run a 16.xx time with a mid-high 90mph trap once, when i tried a second gear start, and it bogged like a mofo.

Brian


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

nice times, everyone wants to go faster, which times do you want to go for now?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

GTi-R SR20DET said:


> *MPH seems a little too high for that time!
> 
> Ben *


Nope.. Its been done before!


----------

